# advice for future needed



## 00aqualife00 (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a group of three girls and plan to breed at least one of them in the future once they are old enough.
Basically I'm looking for how to figure out what would be best to pair them with variety wise? I've been trying go figure out exactly what they are but am getting a bit confused .
I don't have any bucks yet , was thinking of trying to find someone who would loan one out 
Here are the girls any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

a nice long haired buck :?: since at least two of them are long haired.


----------



## 00aqualife00 (Jun 23, 2014)

I was thinking of breeding one of the longhaired girls.. What about colour ? can they be paired with any or do I need to find a certain variety?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

depends if you have any sort of plans for the end result.If you don't you could just opt for the prettiest pied mice.If you'd like to end up with something specific you will have to be more choosy.Other than colour big is best,with a nice fleshy tail,nothing weedy.


----------



## 00aqualife00 (Jun 23, 2014)

ok Thanks, so do you know what each female variety is? i'm guessing they are all pied? still trying to get my head around all the varieties.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are all pied.The bottom smoother coated on is dove pied.The other 2 could be champagne,argente or fawn pied.It's difficult to say.


----------



## 00aqualife00 (Jun 23, 2014)

ok thanks, checking their bellies they are light if that makes any difference. I know their mum was a tan belly, and dad a texel but thats about it. Their is a little bit of tan showing around the legs.

So if i bred them to a buck that was a different variety id definitely get some like the doe?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

00aqualife00 said:


> So if i bred them to a buck that was a different variety id definitely get some like the doe?


That would depend on what varity you bred them too and what genes they are carrying. If you want more the same colour go for another pied, and one that is either dove, argente, champain or fawn. As your girls are pink eye diluted which also changes there coats colour (for example it makes the black into dove, choc into champain, agouti into argente and red to fawn ) so if you want more like them go for another pink eye diluted varity listed above.


----------



## 00aqualife00 (Jun 23, 2014)

ok thanks for the advice  
As their mum was a tan belly dove i believe, does that mean they will carry at least one of the genes for tan? if so if i was to breed one of the long haired girls to a male tan could it produce some tans? is the long haired gene recessive?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Tan is dominant so can't be carried, however on pied mice the white markings can hide it well. So yep if u get a tan buck if he has 1 tan gene you have a 50/50 chance of each baby being born a tan, if he has 2 tan genes all the babies will be tans.

Yep longhair is ressive so if u want to keep that u either need a buck who is longhair or carries it OR keep back a normal coated son from the lh female and breed him back to her for a 50/50 chance of more lh


----------



## 00aqualife00 (Jun 23, 2014)

Right ok thanks think i got it  I think i have a plan of action now, seen as their mum was a dove tan belly what % chance have the girls got of carrying it? 
Just thinking if i was to breed one of my long haired girls to a tan either short/long haired, would the tan have to be of a certain variety or could i for instance use a buck that's a black tan, I know this would effect colours, but not sure how... 
sorry for all the questions, thank you for the help


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Tan can't be carried so if the girls have no tan markings there not tan (unless there white markings are completely covering there the tan would be.

So if u put your longhair girl to a black tan you can likley get depending on what colour she is below (note u could and prob would get other colours also as u won't know what other colour genes both carry, the colour listed as possible colours based on what genes we know they mice have)
If she is argenti (if this she should have a blueish under coat) you could likley get, agouti self, agouti tan, black self and black tan.
If she is champain you could likley get black self and black tan.
If fawn (as in dominant red with pink eyes) you will get red self and likley black self and black tan.
If ressive yellow based fawn you will likley get black self and black tan.

You said her mother was a dove tan, do u know what colour the dad was? If so that could help work out exactly what colour she is and what she may carry. Also what country are you in as that may help with what fawn is most likley dominant or ressive.


----------



## 00aqualife00 (Jun 23, 2014)

I think she does have from what I can tell a darker undercoat.. I've attached a photo of the parents hopefully that will help .


----------



## 00aqualife00 (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm in the Uk


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

So she is the same colour as the dad lol so still none the wiser as he could be either Argentine, champain or fawn
Do u know if the farther has had litters to a black eyed doe? 
Breeding her may tell u what she is depending on who u put her to.


----------

